# Electric fence posts - where to buy?



## TheRedMare (18 December 2017)

I admit, I bought my posts on Amazon for the mini ones that I needed to help section off part of the field. Looks like I'll need to pick up some five foot ones over Christmas! I would have thought four foot ones would have been sufficient, but the yard manager has requested taller ones for when our new horse arrives. So taller it is! 

Where's the best place to find these? I haven't spotted anything going in facebook groups, but maybe I'm missing a trick.

We use electric tape and I'm happy to get second hand ones too, if there are any people have seen going!


----------



## Led (19 December 2017)

If you decide to buy new give VOSS a go.  I have bought quite a few from various suppliers over the years and these are the best by a country mile, and pretty inexpensive too.  Loads of choice.


----------



## hobo (19 December 2017)

Mole Valley farmers either in store or online have a wide range of posts and colours reasonable prices.


----------



## meleeka (19 December 2017)

hobo said:



			Mole Valley farmers either in store or online have a wide range of posts and colours reasonable prices.
		
Click to expand...

They usually have deals on them too such as buy one get one free. 

Many years ago I was given some yellow ones. Ive never been able to find them to buy but they are unbreakable. I started with 10 and still have them all. They can be bent almost in half and still not snap. If anyone knows where to find them Id love to know.


----------

